# is it normal to feel this uncomfortable at 27 weeks?



## dollface85

So for the past few days I've started to feel really uncomfortable. My back aches, my stomach is so tight and stretched and my ribs have completely pushed out. Also it feels like baby is constantly stretching and pushing like he has no room.

I can barely sleep cause I am so uncomfortable not to mention the nightmares. I work 40+hrs a week so I am constantly going. I got 13 more weeks to go I need to get a handle on this lol


----------



## Jarenk

It could go away, but maybe not. I started to feel miserable about 25 weeks. Bubs went head down about 25 weeks and dropped a little at 27 weeks, at 29 weeks his head was about 2 cm from my cervix. 

I do know I did not feel this miserable (minus the hyperemesis gravidarum) with my first pregnancy. I feel like a first time pregnant woman because this one is so much different from my first one.

I hope it does get better for you. :flower:


----------



## SarahPip

I started to feel like that around 27-28 weeks. It's got progressively worse! Perhaps that's it for us now and we just have to be uncomfortable from now on. I'm getting huge. Even my maternity clothes feel tight


----------



## Mazzle

Yep, don't know if its 'normal', but I've been miserable from about 28weeks. X


----------



## babylou

Me too. Really tight tum, especially later in the day. Sleeping is a nightmare too with achy hip (whichever one I'm lying on).

Only nice place to be when I'm like this is in the bath. If I could I would be in there for hours! I do love watching her wriggle in my tum.

I do remember being achy with my first (8 years ago) but not this tight.

Nearly 31 weeks now, another 9 weeks to go...... grrr...


----------



## MindUtopia

I know for me I got a lot of stretching and pressure with low back pain and SPD around 28-30 weeks. I got the SPD treated, which made a huge difference, as I feel fine down there now. And the stretching and pressure also got so much better. I think those were definitely my most miserable weeks! I would take how I feel now at 36 weeks over how I felt at 28 weeks any day. So hang in there because you may find it gets a lot better. I too do work where I have to sit long hours at a computer (this week for instance, I'm putting in several 12+ hour days). I've found that sitting on a birth ball, plus massage (from my husband or a massage therapist), yoga, doing back and pelvic stretches, and swimming have helped tremendously. Hope it gets better for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Gertie beetle

Uuggghhh I've been thinking the same thing lately. Still 10 weeks to go & I'm getting so exhausted, especially at work.


----------



## charmed

hey im the same the inside of thigh and bit where flesh is near inner pevis (not lady parts but fatty bit either side) are so sore, cant hardly bend or open legs sideways anymore, think just all the strenghting and growing which is good as need her to grow grow grow!!! hehe. Just another thing to add to list of stuff ppl dont tell u x


----------



## dollface85

hahah thank you ladies! Yay for 13 more weeks... hopefully we all get a bit of a break =D


----------



## candycurls

Jarenk said:


> It could go away, but maybe not. I started to feel miserable about 25 weeks. Bubs went head down about 25 weeks and dropped a little at 27 weeks, at 29 weeks his head was about 2 cm from my cervix.
> 
> I do know I did not feel this miserable (minus the hyperemesis gravidarum) with my first pregnancy. I feel like a first time pregnant woman because this one is so much different from my first one.
> 
> I hope it does get better for you. :flower:

I am pleased to hear that your LO dropped early as my bubs head is already dipping into pelvis -3/5 palpable at the mo. I guess they must move up and down.
But does feel very heavy as if I am at term already!


----------



## ttc1soon

This past week stuff has started to get rough! My back is whats been aching really bad lately. I went grocery shopping and nearly started to cry half way through because my back was aching so bad. I have actually started sleeping a little better but I sleep in weird positions so I hurt when I wake up. Even simple stuff like showering makes my feet turn red and makes me feel like I need a nap. (But I can't sleep during the day). Some days I get a lot of BH and those aren't the most comfortable either. I am only 27 weeks too but luckily I only have like 9 weeks left because my OB said she doesn't think my twins will go past 36 weeks.


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

I'm jumping into this old post to say owwwww...i'm not comfy at all right now! Over the past few days Squiggle seems to be really growing and my tummy is so tight and sore. My back's starting to ache again now too and i'm finding afternoons so difficult at work...that's when my tummy seems to do most of the stretching. I get so uncomfortable sitting down that i stand up and that hurts more! Not quite sure where to put myself sometimes :S All advice on how to get through the day is gratefully received!


----------



## mammag

MaybeThisMnth said:


> I'm jumping into this old post to say owwwww...i'm not comfy at all right now! Over the past few days Squiggle seems to be really growing and my tummy is so tight and sore. My back's starting to ache again now too and i'm finding afternoons so difficult at work...that's when my tummy seems to do most of the stretching. I get so uncomfortable sitting down that i stand up and that hurts more! Not quite sure where to put myself sometimes :S All advice on how to get through the day is gratefully received!

When I'm really uncomfortable I lie down on my side with my big body pillow and another pillow tucked behind my back so I literally have to put forward no effort to hold myself in place. I know we can't stay in bed all day, but it is really nice to have just a little while where everything doesn't hurt and baby isn't tucked into my ribs. Also, a bath is always really warm and comfortable and a nice break, but I have to wait for OH to be home now because I don't like climbing in and out by myself at home alone, I'm afraid I'll fall and no one will be here to help me!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

I'm managing baths okay at the moment though getting out of them makes my legs tired and i've still got 12 weeks to go! No wonder our bodies hurt, they go through so much...i'll probably miss it when it's all over and will be looking forward to the aches and pains that come with another one :D


----------



## NotNic

I see this is your second. I too felt terrible around 28-30wks. My hips and back hurt, I had a numb tailbone and heavy legs. It hurt to walk and stand any length of time. Partly I was told that its because it was my second - everything was looser and partly because I was running around and lifting my toddler, which aggravated my physical issues. Additionally I realised that baby's position made a big difference. At 33wks this baby moved out of the breech position and my pain eased. At 36wks I felt great. At 38 weeks apart from cervix and tailbone pressure I still feel brilliant. Everyone I know who is on their 2nd/3rd felt more pain earlier.


----------



## dlj2

This is my second pregnancy and I'm really starting to feel it this last week, I just want to lay down and sleep but my little toddler has other ideas! I also have friends who want me to attend events 4 days before I'm due in different counties which is stressing me out but that's a whole other story!&#128521;


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

NotNic said:


> I see this is your second. I too felt terrible around 28-30wks. My hips and back hurt, I had a numb tailbone and heavy legs. It hurt to walk and stand any length of time. Partly I was told that its because it was my second - everything was looser and partly because I was running around and lifting my toddler, which aggravated my physical issues. Additionally I realised that baby's position made a big difference. At 33wks this baby moved out of the breech position and my pain eased. At 36wks I felt great. At 38 weeks apart from cervix and tailbone pressure I still feel brilliant. Everyone I know who is on their 2nd/3rd felt more pain earlier.

This is my first and it's a killer now! Here's hoping any future pregnancies i have are less uncomfy so early on, i'm really not even that big at all right now :S


----------

